# Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?



## sleipDE (24. Mai 2017)

*Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*

Ich hab den Ryzen 1700x für günstige 260€ bekommen und suche jetzt ein passendes Board und den dazugehörigen RAM.

Das Board sollte ein ATX Board mit 4 RAM Slots und USB-C (USB3.1) Schnittstelle sein, die CPU soll auch übertaktet werden können. Preislich max. 100-120€ kosten.

Der RAM sollte aus 2x8GB Riegeln bestehen, wie wichtig sind hier die Taktraten?

Gibt es Empfehlungen?


----------



## HardwareHelp (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*

Als Mainboard würde ich dir das MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen! ( Es ist fast baugleich zu X370 Board )
Als Ram ist meine Empfehlung der Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Er Taktet zwar NUR mit 2400 Cl16, kannst ihn aber auf ca. 3000 MHZ Cl18-20 OC´n. Tutorials dazu gibt es auf YT zu genüge!
Und Ja, Taktraten von Ram sind bei Ryzen sehr Wichtig!


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*

1. RAM Takt ist bei Ryzen alles. Nur wie Du bestimmt gelesen hast läuft da noch nicht alles zu 100% rund.

2. Das Board, da wird Dir bei dem geringen Geld nur ein B350 Board bleiben. Also zb. das Asus Prime B350 plus , ein ASRock AB350 Pro4  und die anderen Verdächtigen wie von MSI die Gamings .


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*

Tolles Schnäppchen 

Für den 1700*X* würde ich ein X370er Board nehmen. Das ASUS Prime X370-Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist mit eines der günstigsten, allerdings trotzdem über deinem Budget. Du kannst es auch mit einem B350-Board versuchen, allerdings werden dann die Spawas wohl sehr heiß ^^

Als RAM empfehle ich gerne den Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLE2C8G4D26AFEA/BLE2K8G4D26AFEA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Der sollte ohne Probleme laufen. Inzwischen dürfte aber auch flotterer Speicher keine größeren Probleme machen. Also kannst du es evtl auch mit den G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland versuchen...


----------



## sleipDE (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*



HardwareHelp schrieb:


> Als Mainboard würde ich dir das MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen! ( Es ist fast baugleich zu X370 Board )



Das Board finde ich für ein B350 jetzt nicht gerade günstig, da gibts ja auch schon fast ein X370 Board für, ich hab hier auch häufiger gelesen das die B350 hin und wieder Probleme machen können mit 8 Kern CPUs die man auch übertakten will. Der RAM ist ja mal richtig teuer geworden, hätte ich da mal nur mitte 2016 für die hälfte was gekauft


----------



## sleipDE (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> 2. Das Board, da wird Dir bei dem geringen Geld nur ein B350 Board bleiben. Also zb. das Asus Prime B350 plus , ein ASRock AB350 Pro4  und die anderen Verdächtigen wie von MSI die Gamings .



Ich bekomme das ASUS PRIME X370-PRO inkl. 15€ ADAC Gutschein und Superpunkten derzeit für ca. 114€, wäre das auch brauchbar?
ASUS PRIME X370-PRO, Mainboard | Alternate


----------



## sleipDE (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Tolles Schnäppchen
> 
> Für den 1700*X* würde ich ein X370er Board nehmen. Das ASUS Prime X370-Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist mit eines der günstigsten, allerdings trotzdem über deinem Budget. Du kannst es auch mit einem B350-Board versuchen, allerdings werden dann die Spawas wohl sehr heiß ^^



Jo, der Ryzen war ein Preisfehler auf der Rakuten Platform und wurde von Alternate geliefert, das ganze war ca. 1 Stunde online bis es dem Händler aufgefallen ist, wurde aber nicht storniert sondern die haben alles ausgeliefert. Das Asus X370 hatte ich auch im Sinn, ich denke das wird es dann auch, denn derzeit auch sehr günstig zu haben. Aufgrund der teuren RAM Preise werde ich erstmal nur 8GB kaufen, eventuell fallen die nochmal im Preis.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*

Für den Preis würde ich das X370 Board sofort nehmen.
Hab das Gaming Pro Carbon letztens für 80€ geschossen, bin damit ganz zufrieden. Morgen sollte es wieder Alternate Jubiläumsangebote geben, vllt. kannst du da was günstig abstauben.

Achja, bitte mehrfach-Posts vermeiden, eventuell kann hier auch 'n Mod durchfegen


----------



## sleipDE (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*

War das von Computeruniverse? War erst auch dran es zu bestellen, aber da hatte ich noch keine CPU.

Ich warte mal noch die Woche ab, vielleicht tut sich da noch was.

Wegen den Posts, ja, kann man leider nicht mehr löschen, kann wohl nur ein Mod.


----------



## sleipDE (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*

Also bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, das MSI Gaming Plus würde es doch sicher auch tun?
MSI X370 Gaming Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Größere Unterscheide zwischen den einzelnen Boards gibts es ja kaum, bei Asus ist halt statt dem DVI-D ein DisplayPort 1.2 verbaut un der externe USB-C Port beim Asus ist nur 3.0 die MSI haben schon 3.1, ansonsten kleinere Unterscheide in der Anzahl der USB 3.0/2.0 Ports und das Asus hat noch S/​PDIF (optisch), ich denke da werde ich doch zum günstigsten greifen, auch wenn die anderen nochmal eine Abdeckung über den Anschlüssen haben, was mir aber egal ist.
Produktvergleich MSI X370 Gaming Plus, MSI X370 SLI Plus, MSI X370 Gaming Pro, ASUS Prime X370-Pro, MSI X370 Krait Gaming | Geizhals Deutschland

Preislich gibt es das MSI Gaming Plus durch die 20-fach Superpunkte und den ADAC Gutschein für ca. 104€.


----------



## defender197899 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*

Doch es gibt größere Unterschiede bei der Spannungsversorgung  ,die des Asus prime  ist in der preisklasse die beste . Ich habe das Asus prime  und würde mir in der Preisklasse kein anderes board kaufen. Was wirklich besseres bekommste erst ab dem Aorus Gaming 5  oder K7  oder dem Asus Crosshair


----------



## sleipDE (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*

Achso, dachte das hängt von der Anzahl der Phasen ab, die von dir verlinkten Boards sind allerdings viel zu teuer, hab jetzt noch zwei von Asrock gefunden die auch in meinem Budget liegen, die sind aber was den RAM angeht etwas schlechter DDR4-2933 das ASUS kann bis DDR4-3200, dafür gibt es mehr Erweiterungsslots. Wie sieht es bei denen mit der Spannungsversorgung aus?

Produktvergleich ASUS Prime X370-Pro, ASRock X370 Killer SLI, ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Salatsauce45 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*

ASRock X370 Killer SLI = ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 <<< ASUS Prime X370-Pro


----------



## Mitchpuken (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 1700x?*



sleipDE schrieb:


> ...Aufgrund der teuren RAM Preise werde ich erstmal nur 8GB kaufen, eventuell fallen die nochmal im Preis.


Kann man machen, wenn man wirklich nicht mehr als 8gb braucht! Wäre trotzdem sehr schade bei so einer tollen cpu  Billiger wird RAM (sehr wohl) nicht bevor zu 16gb brauchst.


----------

